# What Are You Doing This Weekend?



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Ok, this would be a perfect weekend to camp, BUT of course, the trailer has an appointment once again to try and get the furnace and the water heater fixed. So, tomorrow morning we drop that off. For some reason, I can't figure out anything to do. Portland is having the annual Rose Festival parade and fun center, but that is SO crowded that I don't want to even bother with it. We want to be outside, but it seems as though if the OB can't come with us, we can't even think! So, what are you guys doing this weekend??


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Its graduation weekend our Exchange Student graduates Saturday morning, then my wife goes back from her high school graduation ceremonies. Oh Friday night we have a going away party for Gustavo, and then maybe just maybe Sunday we'll take the quads out to the ORV course.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wife's is doing 23 report cards this weekend (2nd grade teacher)...so the boys and I get to go do "boy" stuff.

We thought about going camping without her, but I kinda got the "oh, no you don't" look when I tossed out that idea.

We are camping next weekend for Fathers Day...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm not planning anything this weekend.
Because Saturday is our 17th wedding annv.
So DW will want to do something








Don


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

If I hadn't just had shoulder surgury, We would be in the Pocono's for the Nascar race.

Unfortunately, I can't lift my hitch into the bed of my truck right now. (plus, I bet my rehab doctor would frown on the idea of camping right now)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Off today, work tomorrow (bi-monthly polygraphs), then off Sunday and Monday. Yard work, spray for insects around the yard, laundry (yes, I do laundry), haircut, pick up two of the grandkids for their weekly overnighter at out house on Friday nights, swimming, eating, yada yada yada.

Supposed to be in the upper nineties the next few days, then by next weekend, 100s. Going to the State Park next weekend for a little R&R.

Hope all goes well with y'all.

Mark


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Camping! What else? We are heading to State Forest State Park (lame name, I know). We leave today at Noon. This park is in north central Colorado. We have never been there before. We are meeting some friends I worked with while I was an IT Consultant.

Randy


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

We too are going camping








Last year I started a camping group at my church. For our first outing we had 5 families, this weekend we have 8 families. I'm really excited! We're not going to far from home, just about 35 miles. Some have baseball games to come back too, so we are staying close by. One of the men is bringing his fish fryer and we are having a fish fry on Saturday night, then everyone brings a side dish. Last time we had so much food, we could of invited the entire campground. 
It's supposed to be hot though.....it's already in the mid 90's. 
But a hot weekend camping is better than a working weekend at home. sunny


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Father in law will be here for 3 weekends, no camping. On the bright side, my pool water is already 82 degrees and its only June!








Someone pass me a COLD one Please

John


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

My DW is pulling a double.....
I will be mowing grass........
Maybe borrowing my dads boat for some afternoon fishing....
Or maybe just jump in the pool.....
Was trying to hit the Delaware Beachs for some camping but all sites are booked!!!
If it isn't too hot....may work on the hitch adjustments on trailer.......

But I am sure that there is a Cold One (or five) in store for this weekend!!









Gary


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

We dunno. We had that perfect beach trip that we've looked forward to since we BOUGHT the Outback. and now, Arlene shot our 7 nites in a nice cg on the beach.








I don't know where we'll go. It's raining on most ALL of the states, so NOWHERE is pretty right now. If it blows thru, we may still try to go, but as she is right now, Arlene is getting worse. 
I've modded the camper, planned to the detail(including the downtime/reading and just hanging out with the family), evaluated campgrounds, you name it, I've done the prep for this vacation. Sorry folks, I'm just very disgusted. Thanks for listening. Some people that don't camp don't understand.
Mark


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

campntn said:


> We dunno. We had that perfect beach trip that we've looked forward to since we BOUGHT the Outback. and now, Arlene shot our 7 nites in a nice cg on the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Campntn -If you can get to the northeast corner of Florida, there is a nice campground on the beach, Hanna Park (a city of Jacksonville park).904-249-4700 is their #.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Cougar, thanks. I called em, but they said they were hunkering down for a bad show too. Said it was supposed to get bad there tonite and into tomorrow. 
We're hoping if it clears some to the south of us, we'll head out in the rain Monday am and maybe it'll be passed by then.
Like I said, thanks for the suggestion. I'm really trying to make some lemonade outta lemons for the fam. We're all really disappointed.








Mark


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Well, since it doesn't look like we'll be heading out of town and that we HAVE to go to the dealership (RV) anyway, we might as well check out the new rigs







The "livable" area in the 26RS is not so livable when the kids and the dogs all want to be in the "adult only" area... We still haven't figured out how to survive without getting on each others nerves and stepping on toes in that thing









Why oh why are those 5er's so darn spendy???


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

We're on our way to the Petaluma KOA from Sunday to Wednesday. My DW's parents just bought a 36' motorhome and they want to try it out. I've never been to this CG but it looks really nice. Hope everyone has a great weekend!

Anyway, should be fun.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

Splash Mountainers said:


> We're on our way to the Petaluma KOA from Sunday to Wednesday. My DW's parents just bought a 36' motorhome and they want to try it out. I've never been to this CG but it looks really nice. Hope everyone has a great weekend!
> 
> Anyway, should be fun.
> [snapback]40028[/snapback]​


hi splash action 
we went there back in february, it was our shakedown trip. the cg is nice, it was not busy when we went, off season. drove by it memorial day w/e, the place was packed. i am sure you will like it, we were going up there next w/e, but the outback has to go back to the dealer today, minor issues being taken care of.

have a good time.

darrel









p s click on the link in my sig, there are pictures from there.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hi action

today the outback goes back to the dealer, minor issues need tending to. then we are having a big birthday party for rachel, turned the big 16







we rented a hall, she invited about 30 friends







.

have a great weekend everyone sunny .

darrel


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Weather cleared, we're headed to the BEACH!! sunny sunny






















everybody have a great week!


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

Hey Darrel,

Too bad were going to miss you guys by one week. That would have been fun to see another org member at the CG.

Glad to hear its nice.....seems like lots to do. Can't wait for work to end today!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

campntn,

Enjoy! I love the beach and Destin is pretty darn nice.

Mark


----------

